# Pearson 367 Cutter vs Hunter Cherubini 37 Cutter



## coma01 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello all!

I work away from home and I am looking for a boat to serve as a "4 nights a week live aboard", but also to cruise on with my wife and two tween children in the Strait of Georgia/Puget Sound/Johnstone Strait area. I have found two boats that seem like likely prospects. Both, I believe, will sell in the low to mid 30's, and both appear to be in good condition. The Hunter has more and nicer gear, but I love the look and feel of the Pearson. All else being equal, which would you recommend?


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

I havent seen a 367 in person only 50 built? I do own a 37c hunter if you havnt been to hunterowners web site check it out lots of info on mods/specs/reviews. The specs I found on the 367 vs. 37c. The 37c has a taller rig so will sail better in light air and it has a quarter cabin for privacy from the main cabin. We also like the separate shower stall. Have you been in the boats yet? What did you like in each? What didnt you? What does the wife think ? Pick the one you like best I like my 37c but the pearson looks like a nice boat also.


----------



## coma01 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have seen both boats and am bringing the fam down to see both boats next weekend, but here are my initial impressions:

Build and material quality seem better on the Pearson
Styling of the Pearson is more to my liking
Condition of the Hunter is pristine, less so on the Pearson
Hunter has a Yanmar with around 500 hours, Pearson has original Westerbeke
I like the enclosed quarterberth on the H, but the V-berth is a little small (I am 6'2") advantage Pearson
Both have separate shower stalls
H has better and more electronics and gear(ie pilot, reefer, plotter)
Pearson has significant money to be spent on it to get it up to the same level as the Hunter, but I believe will sell for a good deal less. Advantage Hunter

In summary, I love the Pearson for it's look and feel, but I think the Hunter is probably the better deal.

My head is with the Hunter, but my heart belongs to the Pearson


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I raced this fall on a Pearson 365 ketch that had been brought back from the dead to bristol condition. A bit different than what you're looking at, I guess, but close. It was a great boat - but had a bit of a spongy helm. I don't know if that's common with Pearsons (or ketches) or not.

Here's a write-up of that race with lots of pics of the boat:

Harvest Moon Regatta 2011

With the money being a factor, I'd lean toward the Hunter as well - not knowing all the design/build details of the two. I'm actually becoming a fan of Hunters.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

What yrs are they?


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

Buy the boat that your heart wants. Nothing about owning a boat makes sense. If they are close in condition and price get what you want. If when you walk away you dont look back at least once it is not the right boat.


----------



## coma01 (Feb 2, 2012)

Both boats are early 80's.


----------



## barda (Feb 4, 2012)

I've owned and cruised blue water extensively with the H37. I recently bought a P36. The P36 is a much more heavily constructed boat. The spade rudder of the H37 is a particular weak link.


----------

